# WILFA UNIFORM GRINDER



## Guente (May 22, 2020)

Hi All,

I recently bought the Wilfa Uniform grinder.

I weighed 20g of coffee beans to start with and tried setting 1 (the finest grind) to see how fine it would grind to. However, the beans just got stuck in the burrs, is this because I need to grind more weight or should I try and "break" the burrs in a little?

I had to open it up, to pour the coffee beans out of the grinder otherwise they were stuck there and werent grinding.

Any suggestions / advice would be appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm not sure why you did this.

Is it grinding OK at settings that you actually use?


----------



## Guente (May 22, 2020)

Hi @MWJB - I only bought it and that was my first test on it.

It says it can only handle a maximum of 75g in the hopper, so it has the capabilities to grind 20g on setting 1.

It has an automatic shut off, so it stops automatically but the beans just seem to sit on the burrs and not grind.

I'm thinking I may need to grind coarser to start to break the burrs in but not to sure.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I know what it does, I have one (though not in my possesion right now).

It's a brew grinder, you can brew with it out of the box (though breaking in may help).

I can't think of a brew method that would use a setting of 1. For the last v60's I made I was around 17-18. What brew method are you using, what is your regime?


----------



## Guente (May 22, 2020)

Yeah I've bought it with the plan of buying a Technivorm shortly. I currently have a less than impressive De Longhi espresso maker, so I was trying to grind to accommodate that but it does seem to be even to coarse for that.

I was just under the impression that it's an excellent brew grinder but it can also grind (give or take) for espresso.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Guente said:


> Yeah I've bought it with the plan of buying a Technivorm shortly. I currently have a less than impressive De Longhi espresso maker, so I was trying to grind to accommodate that but it does seem to be even to coarse for that.
> 
> I was just under the impression that it's an excellent brew grinder but it can also grind (give or take) for espresso.


 OK, but you'll need to grind coarse enough for it to work, before you can dial in the De Longhi & you may have to just live with brew ratio that works at a particular grind setting, rather than be married to a particular ratio,


----------



## ChristopherGL (Aug 13, 2021)

I have the wilfa uniform grinder as well. I am having the same issue of the grinder stopping mid way and just making a humming noise like the grinders are jammed. I am at setting 20. I have tried it at many different setting above and below that number. I have cleaned the grinder but this has been an issue since day one. If I quickly turn the top to a higher number it will grind again for a few seconds and just get "jammed" again. I am beyond frustrated with this grinder. I don't know what the issue is and right now it's the worst $400 I have ever spent.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

ChristopherGL said:


> I have the wilfa uniform grinder as well. I am having the same issue of the grinder stopping mid way and just making a humming noise like the grinders are jammed. I am at setting 20. I have tried it at many different setting above and below that number. I have cleaned the grinder but this has been an issue since day one. If I quickly turn the top to a higher number it will grind again for a few seconds and just get "jammed" again. I am beyond frustrated with this grinder. I don't know what the issue is and right now it's the worst $400 I have ever spent.


 If it is within warranty, I'd suggest getting it refunded, or replaced. You can't, practically speaking, change the setting mid grind just to get the dose finished, as this will give you a bizarrely wide distribution.

Maybe before doing this, be sure to run the grinder whilst adjusting finer, so that particles don't get jammed between the burrs (apologies if you are already doing this).

I only buy light roasted coffee & haven't ever had an issue with jamming even if grinding as low as 4. Perhaps not a big enough sample size to be conclusive.


----------



## ChristopherGL (Aug 13, 2021)

MWJB said:


> If it is within warranty, I'd suggest getting it refunded, or replaced. You can't, practically speaking, change the setting mid grind just to get the dose finished, as this will give you a bizarrely wide distribution.
> 
> Maybe before doing this, be sure to run the grinder whilst adjusting finer, so that particles don't get jammed between the burrs (apologies if you are already doing this).
> 
> I only buy light roasted coffee & haven't ever had an issue with jamming even if grinding as low as 4. Perhaps not a big enough sample size to be conclusive.


 MWJB thanks for the reply. Yeah I actually own a coffee roasting company, I roast specialty coffee to a light roast. I have tried grinding on a multitude of beans thinking the density may be the issue with a small Yirg.

Definitely changing the grind mid session will lead to a wide dispersion of grind size, I was just trying to get the grind to continue and figure out why it kept stopping. It will grind fine if I put in ~10 beans at a time. Just takes me a few minutes to grind the 24g for my morning coffee.

I am looking into the warranty now, thanks for the suggestion. If not I might just be giving it to an engineering friend and seeing if it a motor issue and what they can do, or throwing it away lol.


----------

